# Original Beretta 92 step slide



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Of course, I'm also looking for a original Beretta 92 step slide. They are hard to find, but they are out there. It has to function, it can have some wear. Don't want to pay a fortune either.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------

